# R33 with R34 Front End!?



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

R334??

First time i've seen on of these, think it goes together quite well!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

There are some photos in the GTROC magazine from our trip to Japan (page 49). It's the Bee-R R334. If you want more I have a few


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Fuggles said:


> There are some photos in the GTROC magazine from our trip to Japan (page 49). It's the Bee-R R334. If you want more I have a few


That looks clean. More pics, please!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Will dig the mag out from the car at lunch methinks!!! 

Cheers John!


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

lovely car and yes it goes well! Bee R cars always look good IMO


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

i was sent an email advertising this, i want it soooo bad!

it is 17.5k now i believe. tried to get them lower but i dont think it will happen.hehe
it isnt bee r by the way.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Arnout on here has a Bee*R R334, they exist for a while...


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

That car just recently sold in Japan auction, very nice spec.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Doesn't look like a Bee Racing car to me. Just looks like a custom R34 GTR front end swap. The Bee*R conversion looks different.

R33 - R34 from the link:









Bee*r B334R:


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

it was offered to me also 3 days ago, looks like someone else has bought it 
no its not a Bee R its a all R34 parts custom fitted
think the price was lower than £17.5 (not by alot thou)


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

Now thats IS NICE!!!!:clap: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)




----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Hugo said:


> Arnout on here has a Bee*R R334, they exist for a while...


He DID have a r334 but it was recently crashed and broken for parts unfortunately.

Sold already! shock horror!


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

The black R33 looks a hell of a lot better than the Bee*Racing one. Must have taken some serious workhours and for £17/18K quite cheap if you ask me. Nice find.


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

MacGTR said:


> The black R33 looks a hell of a lot better than the Bee*Racing one. Must have taken some serious workhours and for £17/18K quite cheap if you ask me. Nice find.


17k is what topspec were selling for: 
dont think it will be that price now


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

MacGTR said:


> The black R33 looks a hell of a lot better than the Bee*Racing one.


yes but the Bee-R one was in for repairs after a front end shunt so it was never meant to be at it's best


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

G40tee said:


> He DID have a r334 but it was recently crashed and broken for parts unfortunately.
> 
> Sold already! shock horror!




Wrong... 

Arnout still has his R334 & is in the of putting it back together, i no this because he bought a load of bits n pices from me last week for it & we spoke alot about the car... Shoud be even better spec'd when he's finished it again... Im sure he'l fill everyone in when its done... 

Lovely car...


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Is it a straight forward conversion, or is there a lot more involved than replacing wings and bonnet, I mean its not undoing the wings and replacing them with the R34 ones, bolt off and bolt on??


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Interesting question... I know that there are many custom bits involved for the R324 and the Stagea.. but what about the 33/34 conversion? Surely the parts won't be cheap..

Marc


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

When i saw that black r33 with r34 swap, it has been in my head all the time. I tought i maybe try that swap too. The bodyline looks just so same in fenders etc.

I think i have soon order carbon fenders, carbon bonnet, r34 lights and front bumper... and just try it :thumbsup:

Haha, beware.... will soon be cheap carbon fenders etc for sale for the r34 gt-r.. :bawling:


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

so does anyone know then if its just a case of getting some R34 front wings, bonnet, lights bumper and splitter, and just bolting on???

I'd like to know, think the conversion would look good if done properly :smokin:


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

no....lol! it looks like two cars cut and welded together... the body lines just don't match and anyway what's wrong with a 33 front end especially with a nice front bumper. Don't get it personally.... the designers never intended the two to go together so why?


----------



## jamo (Jan 15, 2009)

after ages of thinking bout wether to do this to my 33 
i had a bit of an epiphone lol and realised that the lines do not match whatsoever 
and the 33 is a gorgeous car in its own right (especially when modified tastefully) 

and that it is never going to be an 34 
want the 34 look for cheap...then buy a GTT


----------

